#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Burlando o bloqueador de Orkut ...

## cookie

Gentem ...

Primeiro: oláaaaaa a todos !!

Em segundo:

Alguém precisa me salvar  :Big Grin:  

Bloquearam o acesso ao Orkut aqui no meu trabalho, e estamos tendo crise de abstinência (principalmente eu ...!).

Estávamos conseguindo acessar pelo www.orkut.com.br, depois, www.orkat.com, depois, www.orcit.com mas, agora, todos estes estão bloqueados ...

Será que alguém conhece outro meio de conseguirmos acessar o site??

Desde já, OBRIGADAAAAA !! :wink:

----------


## gil_maq

vc ja tentou acessar via Ip ? 
tipo http://64.233.171.85

Bom duvido muito que não tenham bloqueado ainda mas não custa tentar .

----------


## Eng. Cláudio Mendes

Olha, como administrador de redes, acho meio ruim contar esses segredinhos haha
mas como vc nao trabalha em nenhuma empresa que eu atendo.. 
vc pode entrar por ip realmente. ou fazer um cadastro no NOIP.com
por exemplo... 

no NOIP vc vai fazer um cadastro.. www.SEUNOME.noip.com linkando para o ip que nosso amigo passou acima..
caso a pessoa bloqueie.. é só alterar o cadastro do noip.com

pq se ele descobri o IP do Orkut.. aí já era... 

Att.
Cláudio Mendes
Engenheiro de Computacao
Londrina PR

----------


## fdotta

Cookle,

caso ai na sua empressa eles tenham bloqieado o ip no orkut, vc poderia fazer um tunel e burlar o firewall, mas isso eu nao aconselho. Vc estaria quebrando todas as regras da rede interna, pode dar ate demissao. Como eu sou sysadm tb... o conselho q eu dou para é o seguinte: se o seu sysadm bloqueou o orkut ele teve um motivo (geralmente sobrecarga na rede), entao nao tente acessar o orkut da empresa. Em muitos casos este tipo de servico vira praga em redes corporativas, pois muitas pessas ficam acessando deixando a rede lenda, ou ate inoperante, para servisos criticos para empresa. (como bando de dados)

[] Dotta :twisted:

----------


## cookie

Queria muito agradecer a todo mundo que colaborou com dicas, conselhos e sugestões.


Na verdade, algumas proibições são compreensíveis (tipo sites de pornografia, .exe, etc.), mas aqui eles bloqueiam e-mail particular (e às vezes torna-se imprescindível sua utilização - só funciona o webmail do IG), e resolveram bloquear o Orkut tb. É uma coisa que tinha função, e não acredito que alguém ficasse horas conectado (mesmo pq nem é uma sala de bate-papo pra justificar isso ...).

Mas ...

Vou testar essa opção do No-Ip e digo depois se funcionou. :wink: 

Obrigadaaaaaaa, novamente !

----------


## cookie

Gentem ...

Não funcionou!!

 :Frown:

----------


## fdotta

entao nao tem jeito nao... o firewall da sua empresa esta bem configurado... sorry  :Frown: 

[] Dotta :twisted:

----------


## cookie

Tchudo bem ...

Valeu a intenção !! :cry:

----------

> Gentem ...
> 
> Primeiro: oláaaaaa a todos !!
> 
> Em segundo:
> 
> Alguém precisa me salvar  
> 
> Bloquearam o acesso ao Orkut aqui no meu trabalho, e estamos tendo crise de abstinência (principalmente eu ...!).
> ...

----------


## Jim

já tentou acessar através de um desses sites que deixam vc anônimo?

----------


## isabela

O administrador no meu trabalho bloqueou até o site da Under, ele pensava que era sites de hacker, que poderia ver alguma coisa que fosse burlar a segurança da rede, coisa do tipo.
Não teve jeito, eu não consigo acessar o orkut de jeito nenhum, mas ainda não tentei este no ipnão, nem sabia que existia!
 :Embarrassment: ops: 
Na verdade entrei no offtopic, pra saber quem é o moderador do foum, se é que existe?

----------


## Jim

o OffTopic nao possui moderador.... totalmente liberado  :Big Grin:

----------


## epf

moderadores do off

psy 
1c3_m4n
scorpion

----------


## barata_branca

queridos amiguinhos (kkkkkkkkkkkkkk), a parada é a seguinte... entrem no www.unipeak.com e digitem o endereço... talvez funcione... eu fiz isso quando queria ver o site do George W Bush  :Stick Out Tongue:  
F L W!!!

----------


## Jim

> queridos amiguinhos (kkkkkkkkkkkkkk), a parada é a seguinte... entrem no www.unipeak.com e digitem o endereço... talvez funcione... eu fiz isso quando queria ver o site do George W Bush  
> F L W!!!


Era desse tipo de site que me referia, mas nao conhecia a URL de nenhum... inclusive vou testar isso pra ver... se conseguirem acessar vou ter que barrar esses sites aqui...  :Big Grin:

----------


## visitante , aline

gente, o site do orkut, abre se entar pelo www.unipeak.com, mas na hora de por usuario e senha, aparece pagina não encontrada, por favor me ajudem, preciso entar no orkut!!!!!!!111111111111111111



abraços
tchau

----------


## Jim

Nossa cara... calma... tenho certeza que vc vai sobreviver à falta do orkut... mas tem que ver que mesmo que vc consiga entrar uma vez, se o adm daí for bom logo ele tranca de novo...

----------


## Bia

Como faço para criar a tal da página depois de me cadastrar naquele site http://www.no-ip.com, e depois que conseguir ter um endereço desses, como faço para acessar o orkut por esse meio, ou qualquer outro site ?
Porque já me cadastrei e tentei criar um endereço naquele formato e não consegui, provavelmente devo estar fazendo tudo errado.
Obrigadão,

----------


## Brenno

tsc. todo bom administrador tem logs, e provavelmente se vc conseguir acessar o orkut, ele vai nota isso, então viva sem o orkut

----------


## LenTu

meu... tem mta utilidade esse site oh... mto boa descoberta... 

:twisted:

----------


## whinston

se o teu admin gostar de ficar ocioso bleza.. mas se ele tiver vendo os logs, não importa oq vc faça, ele irá ver e bloquear  :Smile:  até o momento que ele ficar meio p. da vida e mandar 1 email pro RH, pra conversar contigo.. se ele bloqueou, tente ver se isto realmente é necessário e está dentro das políticas da empresa, ficar tentando burlar não é legal.

----------


## felco

https://webproxy.kaxy.com/index.php oque eu nao faco por elas hein... xD

----------


## Walfredo

_ivy_ PERDÃO!

----------


## _ivy_

rs..  :Smile:

----------


## Walfredo

_ivy_ PERDÃO!

----------


## PiTsA

se vc tiver proxy na rede, pra ver como acessar veja o topico abaixo:

https://under-linux.org/forum8-22129.html

----------


## danel

> Olha, como administrador de redes, acho meio ruim contar esses segredinhos haha
> mas como vc nao trabalha em nenhuma empresa que eu atendo.. 
> vc pode entrar por ip realmente. ou fazer um cadastro no NOIP.com
> por exemplo... 
> 
> no NOIP vc vai fazer um cadastro.. www.SEUNOME.noip.com linkando para o ip que nosso amigo passou acima..
> caso a pessoa bloqueie.. é só alterar o cadastro do noip.com
> 
> pq se ele descobri o IP do Orkut.. aí já era... 
> ...

----------


## B1SH0P

vc fika tanto tempo aciosa?
eh realmente uma extrema necessidade de orkut? isso causa tanta dependencia assim?
eu me logo a kd 30 dias não consigo ficar mais q 15 min.

----------


## jweyrich

ssl com ip
https://64.233.171.85
depois de logar, coloque o https na frente denovo.

ps: voce nao consegue ver as imagens via https.

voce pode usar uma proxy tambem..
eu fiz um php e coloquei na minha hospedagem
acesso com ssl, e de la navego =)
isso nao tem como um administrador bloquear! (se bloquear seu dominio, hospedagem, voce poe em outro canto, e assim vai hehe.)

abraços

----------


## Mariana

Atraves desse site unipeak entra na página, mas não faz login, daí nao adianta...

----------


## Mariana

Atraves desse site unipeak entra na página, mas não faz login, daí nao adianta...

----------


## geek008

o uniepak não entra de 1ª não... é assim:
entrando pela 1ª na página principal do orkut através do unipeak, coloque o usuário e senha... ele vai voltar pra tela principal, agora você clica na barra de endereço tira aqueles números e letras e deixe só www.unipeak.com, entre no orkut novamente... pronto!

----------


## matahary

é galera.. eu ñ consegui entrar de nenhum jeito .. antes pelo IP eu conseguia...mas ae bloquearam tb .. pelo unipeak ele até entra na página inicial.. mas ao logar retorna na principal de novo !!!
já tentei de td......... mas nd deu certoooooooo ;((((((((

----------


## LenTu

parece q no teu caso soh seguindo os conselhos do Jim.. 

:wink: 

dah uma olhada e v c vc consegue seguindo os passos q ele deu... 

:twisted:

----------


## Monica

Mesmo fazendo o que vc falou de logar depois que retorna a tela principal retirar numeros e letras e logar de novo, nao funciona... :-( nao consigo entrar de jeito nenhum. ALGUEM ME AJUDE... OBRIGADA !!!

----------

galera to usando o unipeak
mas na hora de acessar o orkut ele pede pra liberar os cookies

os cookies jah tao ok

mas num vai 

pq sera??

----------

Você já tentou entrar pelo IP --> 64.233.171.85, basta digitá-lo na barra de endereço. É um pouco lento mas dá pra entrar, se o administrador da rede não tiver barrado o IP.



> gente, o site do orkut, abre se entar pelo www.unipeak.com, mas na hora de por usuario e senha, aparece pagina não encontrada, por favor me ajudem, preciso entar no orkut!!!!!!!111111111111111111
> 
> 
> 
> abraços
> tchau

----------


## etapombas

aki barraram o ip tb  :Frown: 

usei o unipeak e o ibypass, mas naum passa do login

ele reclama dos cookies. mas tah tudo ok os meu cookies aki

----------

nda ainda galera????

----------


## desconhecido

ajudem... respondam... por favor

----------

Puts ....
o galera eu preciso muito, muito do orkut...eu vou chorar...
se nao tiver uma maneira de entrar...
sem essa de IP pq bloquearam,
sem essa de unipeak,
sem essa de proxyone...
please help.
obrigada

----------

Q droga de site!!!

----------


## neanderthal

Ei galera...
aqui na empresa também bloquearam, mas consegui acessar digitando:
https://www.orkut.com, faço o login e ele volta para a tela anterior...
vai na barra de endereço e digite novamente o mesmo endereço... https://www.orkut.com e ele vai entrar direto....
pelo menos por aqui funcionou... ;-)

----------


## Monica

Meu, ainda não dá...
Qdo eu coloco orkut na barra da net já aparece que o acesso está negado.... é uma bosta.
:toim: vou me matar....hahahaha 
 :Frown: 6) mas será que nao tem outro jeito???
:@: será que não tem como eu entrar na config. da net??? pq tbm é bloqueado... aqui só tem "fera" no sistemas...rs
Me ajudem... obrigada.

----------


## wanissy

:Embarrassment: ops: Gente arrumam uma saida para podermos entrar no ORKUT!!!!!!!!!!! Nenhum desses jeitos ai ta dando certo........ to triste... abraços

----------


## LenTu

100 kerer ser papai.... mas pq c num usa esse tempo q tu tem pra melhorar o processo na tua empresa aih.... ou pra estudar sobre linux... ou qq outra coisa.q TE ACRESCENTE... 

tipo num sou pai di ngm... nem kero ser.... eh soh uma dica... tipo hj ou amanha o orkut morre... e aih !?... num acrescentou nada na tua vida... agora c vc estudar... aprender alguma coisa nova... qm sabe uma promoção ou um novo emprego surja pra vc..... 

tenho orkut e tal... gosto dele.... mas tudu tem sua hora... 

:P 

abraços,

----------

> ops: Gente arrumam uma saida para podermos entrar no ORKUT!!!!!!!!!!! Nenhum desses jeitos ai ta dando certo........ to triste... abraços


 a nem....

----------


## 1c3m4n

na boa esse topico jah ta + tempo ativo do q deveria nao sei como ninguem ainda nao trancou ele

(1c3_m4n de mau humor, acabei de acordar)  :Frown: 6) 

#LOCKED

----------

